# Wiper motor power source



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright, I've said before that I know just enough about electricity to be dangerous. My props will ultimately have a generator as their power source, but I do stress testing from my home outlets. I've looked at the AC power supply from Monsterguts, but I need 5-6 of them. The cost is a concern so I'm looking for a cheaper way to connect the prop to the main power source.

Is there any reason that I can't splice the wiper motor wires to an extension cord? Is there just too much power without using an adaptor? Or is it that the wiper motor is DC (I think) and that's the problem?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

No you can't connect a wiper motor to an AC outlet! The motor is a DC device and you must use a power supply or transformer (wall wart) to convert the AC to DC.
I have always had great luck finding old computer power supplies for free that provide good 12 volts DC with more than enough current for the average prop.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The wiper motor is DC. If you have several props close together, it is possible to run more than one motor from the same power source (but not sure how many from the monsterguts power source)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use these for running wiper motors:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/PS-537/5VDC-3.7A-SWITCHING-POWER-SUPPLY/-/1.html

You can use the Monster Guts quick connect cable with them, just bend the center pin of the cable connector slightly off-center so it will contact the socket. For < $5 each, they're a good deal - I've seen the same model being sold at other sites for more than $20 each.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

powersupplies form old computer are good, and you can multiple motors from on PS, and you have a choice of voltages.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies while I was gone. Friday has become my "Goodwill run" day in Mobile, AL. It only takes me 30 minutes to get to the first one, then another 10-15, depending on traffic, to get to the second one. 

I have an old laptop power supply, but have not tried it because I thought it was too much. Should I care about the input or output rating, or both? This one has an input of 110-240 volts and 2.5 amps; the output is 18.5 volts and 6.5 amps.

On my Goodwill run, I got this "turn your bathtub into a jacuzzi" thing called a Body Benefits by Conair for $5. I don't care about the jacuzzi part, but the power source is: input 120 volts/60 Hz/68W, and the output is 13.5 volts and 4 amps. Otaku, this sounds a lot like your power supply, doesn't it? And btw, I suspect that any additional power supplies I need will come from your source - thanks.

Dave, how do you run more than one prop off of a single power supply? Do you just splice the wires? A friend of mine has said I need to run them all to an old car battery, then that to a car charger, then that to the generator. I'm not too fond of that particular suggestion. 

And Otaku, does the connector you're referring to keep you from having to splice wires? And I assume it makes it easier to swap out props and still use the same power supply?

One last question. Are all power sources/wall warts essentially the same except for the load they can handle in/out? I mean, they're all AC adaptors and can be used for this type of application, right?

Thanks to all of you for responding so quickly. I've done some reading on electronics/electricity, but . . . I guess I need it explained more practically than what I've read. It might help if I wasn't scared s**tless of it, lol!

Just for grins, I got this owl made out of stone or concrete or something. It's about 10-11" tall and probably weighs 10 lbs. It's not painted, but it doesn't really look like concrete, though there may be a mild glaze to the finish. I'd love to hear any suggestions for this guy that won't potentially get anyone killed by it falling on them.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's the link to Otaku's quick connect cable for power supplies from Monsterguts:

http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/quick-connect/prod_103.html

Thanks again -


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

My cauldron is using a monster guts wiper motor. It is powered by a computer power supply, the motor is run off one of the 3.3v lines, anything higher that that and it spins way too fast. Different motors respond differently to the same voltage, so what makes my motor run just right might not even budge another wiper motor by a different manufacturer.

The head of my skeleton also bobs up and down slowly, and that is a small 6 rpm motor that also runs of one of the 5 volt outputs.

Scary terry has a page about using powersupplies.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> My cauldron is using a monster guts wiper motor. It is powered by a computer power supply, the motor is run off one of the 3.3v lines, anything higher that that and it spins way too fast. Different motors respond differently to the same voltage, so what makes my motor run just right might not even budge another wiper motor by a different manufacturer.
> 
> The head of my skeleton also bobs up and down slowly, and that is a small 6 rpm motor that also runs of one of the 5 volt outputs.
> 
> Scary terry has a page about using powersupplies.


I've seen this video of your's before and love this prop. I haven't made a "stirrer" yet, but it's on the list.

LOL, ok DC, I was actually understanding everything until "and that is a small 6 rpm motor that also runs of one of the 5 volt outputs." Ok, I get that you use a second, smaller motor for the head movement, but what do you mean, "_one_ of the 5 volt outputs"? There's more than one, or you're using a secon, smaller power supply?

Also, my motors are used. I'm lucky enough to have a friend than runs a You-pull-it place, and he gets them before the cars are totally scrapped. Free is good to me. However, being used may bring headaches and problems that a new motor wouldn't. My motor has 5 wires coming out of it. Trough trial and error I discovered that one was always required, and either of two others could be used as the second. I let the mechanism get locked up once and think I fried one of those two. LOL, now I'm left with only the one option. I realize that sounds like I'm rambling but that was in response to your statement about "different motors respond differently".


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The 13.5VDC supply you have will make a wiper motor spin pretty fast, since the motor is rated for 12VDC. The 4 amps is good, though you may be stressing the motor with 13.5VDC. Wiper motors need about 3.5A minimum to run effectively, although some have used 2A supplies successfully. Kind of depends on the load on the motor. I'd recommend getting wiper motors from Monster Guts - they're new motors and very solid performers. The quick connect cable is designed to work with the MG motors; I don't know if they're compatible with other models. The cable makes it very easy to connect power, you don't have to strip and solder any wires.
There are some differences among wall warts. Some are regulated or switching supplies which means they will deliver a constant voltage. Unregulated warts may have a higher voltage output with a low demand load, then settle down to the rated value if a higher demand device is connected to them. Use regulated supplies when possible, it'll prevent inrush voltage surges which can damage your device.
Always try to use a wart that is rated for a higher amperage output than your application actually needs. The device will draw the current it needs to operate.
If your prop has multiple motors/lights etc that need different voltages, a computer supply is a good choice. See DC's post above. They have several different voltage outputs and plenty of current.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I use these for running wiper motors:
> 
> http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/PS-537/5VDC-3.7A-SWITCHING-POWER-SUPPLY/-/1.html
> 
> You can use the Monster Guts quick connect cable with them, just bend the center pin of the cable connector slightly off-center so it will contact the socket. For < $5 each, they're a good deal - I've seen the same model being sold at other sites for more than $20 each.


Like I said, I'm probably going to get the power supplies you suggested, but I'm _definitely_ getting the quick-connectors after reading about them. Thanks -


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Just for grins, I got this owl made out of stone or concrete or something. It's about 10-11" tall and probably weighs 10 lbs. It's not painted, but it doesn't really look like concrete, though there may be a mild glaze to the finish. I'd love to hear any suggestions for this guy that won't potentially get anyone killed by it falling on them.


Use it to make a mould and then cast expanding foam replicas - lightweight and cheap!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

tot13 said:


> LOL, ok DC, I was actually understanding everything until "and that is a small 6 rpm motor that also runs of one of the 5 volt outputs." Ok, I get that you use a second, smaller motor for the head movement, but what do you mean, "_one_ of the 5 volt outputs"? There's more than one, or you're using a secon, smaller power supply?
> 
> I realize that sounds like I'm rambling but that was in response to your statement about "different motors respond differently".


the computer power supply has 8 available connections for power, 3 3.3v outs, 4 5v outs, and a 12v an then a -5v, a -12, and a +5vsb(?)

So I have the stirring motor on a 3.3v, the neck motor on a 5v( if i remember correctly) and the eyes on the 12 volt. SO except for the fog machine and the lights under the cauldron, it all runs off one computer power supply.

The other things I said about the same voltage does different things when you change which motor your using, uh lemme say ti this way. I got a wiper motor form allelectronics.com, it will only move with a minimum of 7 volts, and it only goes one speed, any less voltage and it does nothing, instead of slowing down. The monster guts motor runs great at 3.3vs, not because its fancy or anything but that build of motor will run on low voltages and its speed will change with the voltage input. I believe this monsterguts motor is more commonly known as the "Saturn" type wiper motor


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> the computer power supply has 8 available connections for power, 3 3.3v outs, 4 5v outs, and a 12v an then a -5v, a -12, and a +5vsb(?)


While I understand what you mean by that statement DC...I don't think everyone does. Maybe one of you has a good link showing how to "break out" the different connections of a standard PC supply.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

heres that good link that was in my first post.

Scary Terry Power Supply info

I'm not helping here so I'm gonna go back where I belong, "finishing touches".


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> The 13.5VDC supply you have will make a wiper motor spin pretty fast, since the motor is rated for 12VDC. The 4 amps is good, though you may be stressing the motor with 13.5VDC. Wiper motors need about 3.5A minimum to run effectively, although some have used 2A supplies successfully. Kind of depends on the load on the motor. I'd recommend getting wiper motors from Monster Guts - they're new motors and very solid performers. The quick connect cable is designed to work with the MG motors; I don't know if they're compatible with other models. The cable makes it very easy to connect power, you don't have to strip and solder any wires.
> There are some differences among wall warts. Some are regulated or switching supplies which means they will deliver a constant voltage. Unregulated warts may have a higher voltage output with a low demand load, then settle down to the rated value if a higher demand device is connected to them. Use regulated supplies when possible, it'll prevent inrush voltage surges which can damage your device.
> Always try to use a wart that is rated for a higher amperage output than your application actually needs. The device will draw the current it needs to operate.
> If your prop has multiple motors/lights etc that need different voltages, a computer supply is a good choice. See DC's post above. They have several different voltage outputs and plenty of current.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. This is the kind of information that I've been looking for. LOL, obviously I've been looking in the wrong places and not asking the right people. I'll have to read it five more times to get it fixed in my head, but this is what I've been needing explained. Thank you again for taking the time to write all of that out.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Use it to make a mould and then cast expanding foam replicas - lightweight and cheap!


Voila! Perfect, now I need to find a 10 lb. crow. BTW, I only paid $1 for the owl.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> the computer power supply has 8 available connections for power, 3 3.3v outs, 4 5v outs, and a 12v an then a -5v, a -12, and a +5vsb(?)
> 
> So I have the stirring motor on a 3.3v, the neck motor on a 5v( if i remember correctly) and the eyes on the 12 volt. SO except for the fog machine and the lights under the cauldron, it all runs off one computer power supply.
> 
> The other things I said about the same voltage does different things when you change which motor your using, uh lemme say ti this way. I got a wiper motor form allelectronics.com, it will only move with a minimum of 7 volts, and it only goes one speed, any less voltage and it does nothing, instead of slowing down. The monster guts motor runs great at 3.3vs, not because its fancy or anything but that build of motor will run on low voltages and its speed will change with the voltage input. I believe this monsterguts motor is more commonly known as the "Saturn" type wiper motor


Thank you for explaining this. Along with this and Otaku's explanation, I can finally put the pieces of all of this together.

So, do you have to add the different voltages from each motor to be equal or less than . . . the output (?) voltage of the power supply?

My wife's gonna be so pissed at all of you because I think my prop-building just got a little more expensive, lol!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> heres that good link that was in my first post.
> 
> Scary Terry Power Supply info
> 
> I'm not helping here so I'm gonna go back where I belong, "finishing touches".


Thanks DL for the suggestion. And DC, I'm not sure why you don't think you're helping, because you've helped me a great deal. And I think all of you have made me just a little more dangerous . . . to myself, lol. Thanks for taking the time away from "finishing touches" to help me out.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Great prop*

This is one of the best cauldron props I've seen. Do you have a how to build it guide? I and others would love it. I sent you some specifics in a message if you could respond I would appreciate it.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> heres that good link that was in my first post.
> 
> Scary Terry Power Supply info
> 
> I'm not helping here so I'm gonna go back where I belong, "finishing touches".


PC or Switch Mode power supplies (PSU) have high voltages in them and can give a nasty shock even after being disconnected from the mains supply. Unless you know exactly what you are doing, modifying a standard PC PSU is not a good idea.

Have a techie modify one for you or just buy individual ones for the various voltages from a Wal Mart.


----------

